# Concentric Bend



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Working at the electricians school today. The head of the school walks out right as I finish de tempering a piece of 3/4 to make it soft and asks what I am doing. I explain that I am doing a concentric bend to wrap the pipe around the water heater. He laughs and says I will be back I got very few Journeymen capable of that. He was pleasantly surprised!:yes:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That looks cool


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What, you run outta cpvc? That made the job cost go up nine percent. lol.


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

That is some of the classiest work I've ever seen. Good job.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I think going behind the heater would've been better, but it it's just going to discharge to the floor anyway, so, why bother with all that extra material and work?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That looks damn good, you sir, are a true craftsman.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> I think going behind the heater would've been better, but it it's just going to discharge to the floor anyway, so, why bother with all that extra material and work?


LOL I have a drain 3' away for it just hadn't got that far when the pic was taken!


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice work, was it rolled copper or you heat up M? Did you use an 11 tip? I need to see that done in person!

Good thing you didn't hide that awsome work behind the WH.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What!! You used two 90's?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What!! You used two 90's?


Well you know how much a 3rd 90 would cost... it could blow the budget


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've heated up and bent rigid(hard) copper on an inspected job in the past. The inspectors have grumbled about it, but eventually let it go and signed off on the inspection. (It was a second rough)

One inspector told me when you bend the rigid(hard) copper, one side gets stretched a little bit and becomes thinner. So then I should lose my tubing benders and stop bending chrome W/C supply lines.....:whistling2:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

It was L hard CU I heated it thereby annealing it. Used a 3/4 EMT bender bending it at multiple points around the radius a little at a time. I did it in 1 try and it took about 5 minutes after I heated and let it cool maybe 15 minutes total. I simply done it for the looks of wrapping the heater I had plenty of fittings. I used to be a conduit jockey so I have done a few of these with EMT years back. CU is much easier than EMT!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I've heated up and bent rigid copper on an inspected job in the past. The inspectors have grumbled about it, but eventually let it go and signed off on the inspection. (It was a second rough)
> 
> One inspector told me when you bend the rigid copper, one side gets stretched a little bit and becomes thinner. So then I should lose my tubing benders and stop bending chrome W/C supply lines.....:whistling2:


Our code allows it for water as far as I know. Medgas and it is an absolute no no!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> It was L hard CU I heated it thereby annealing it. Used a 3/4 EMT bender bending it at multiple points around the radius a little at a time. I did it in 1 try and it took about 5 minutes after I heated and let it cool maybe 15 minutes total. I simply done it for the looks of wrapping the heater I had plenty of fittings. I used to be a conduit jockey so I have done a few of these with EMT years back. CU is much easier than EMT!


You should have bent it in one piece from the relief valve down and I would be impressed :laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I can it just takes to much time to heat it and anneal it. My father in law is an old school plumber and he taught me how to work with soft Cu couple that with conduit knowledge and it's actually very easy once you know the take offs. For a concentric bend you take the total inches in length say 100" figure your bend in degrees say 90 and how many total bends you want say 9. so make a mark every 10" and bend each one of those 10 degrees you have to remember to advance your bender for the takeoff. Trust me CU is 10 imes easier than the 6" ridgid conduit I bent and installed when doing electric!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> LOL I have a drain 3' away for it just hadn't got that far when the pic was taken!


Well, at least the guy that changes that heater out is going to fair well at the scrap yard.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Well, at least the guy that changes that heater out is going to fair well at the scrap yard.


His boss will probably want it.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

What kind of strap is that on the heater, I don't believe I have seen that before?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> You should have bent it in one piece from the relief valve down and I would be impressed :laughing:


Could've done it with one coupling.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> What kind of strap is that on the heater, I don't believe I have seen that before?


We call them van hangers I believe the proper term is copper bell hanger.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

never seen that.on a w.h,Looks cool.seen it on jobs where guys where short on fittings or were off on da rough.in that case looks like ****.but like i said on the w.h it looks cool rather use a scrap piece of 3/4" .in the time it took to make that beauty,ill be half way to the bank  .plus, If the relief goes youll have to cut your masterpiece


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

There are times when it simply isn't appropriate to question cost or motives. A plumber posted a picture that he is proud of, featuring some of the finest and most creative craftmanship I have ever seen, and should be applauded in my opinion.

Bravo, looks awesome! :thumbup: :yes: :thumbup:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

A thing of beauty!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

That's pretty neat. :thumbup: I'd be interested in seeing that done... maybe you should make a youtube video. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> *Working at the electricians school today.*


So am I the only one that noticed this? That right there, my friends, is the concise answer to anyone who questions his motive. We all know that sparkies think they're the superior tradesmen. Any plumber worth his salt would have showed 'em up, even if it took an extra hour.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> So am I the only one that noticed this? That right there, my friends, is the concise answer to anyone who questions his motive. We all know that sparkies think they're the superior tradesmen. Any plumber worth his salt would have showed 'em up, even if it took an extra hour.


 
My friend you have absolutely found my motive! When I went to finish it up today there was a pile of scrap concentric bends in 3/4 emt laying just to the right of the heater. Believe me they noticed (the apprentices) and they tried to imitate.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> That's pretty neat. :thumbup: I'd be interested in seeing that done... maybe you should make a youtube video. :laughing::laughing:


I don't have a camcorder or I would?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> My friend you have absolutely found my motive! When I went to finish it up today there was a pile of scrap concentric bends in 3/4 emt laying just to the right of the heater. Believe me they noticed (the apprentices) and they tried to imitate.


Them sparkies won't never beable to do what you did.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Them sparkies won't never beable to do what you did.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Don't kid yourself my friend some can do it and do a very good job at it. CU is very forgiving 5 or 10 degrees can easily be field modified to look perfect VS ridgid conduit which is extremely difficult to field bend and after it has been through the bender it is very difficult on some bends to re align and get a little more. Some sparkies are very good at it!


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Have to give credit when its due, very nice


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Don't kid yourself my friend some can do it and do a very good job at it. CU is very forgiving 5 or 10 degrees can easily be field modified to look perfect VS ridgid conduit which is extremely difficult to field bend and after it has been through the bender it is very difficult on some bends to re align and get a little more. Some sparkies are very good at it!


Well said. Some of those guys are magicians when it comes to bending emt. I have run literally miles of 316 and CU tubing for Instrumentation, and consider myself decent at bending tube. But I still don't hold a candle to some of the local's IBEW veterans.

Again to the OP, well done!!


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Working at the electricians school today. The head of the school walks out right as I finish de tempering a piece of 3/4 to make it soft and asks what I am doing. I explain that I am doing a concentric bend to wrap the pipe around the water heater. He laughs and says I will be back I got very few Journeymen capable of that. He was pleasantly surprised!:yes:


Impressive I must say


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

It looks neat.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

We used to do that regularly for offsets. Kudos from The Geezer.


----------

